# Motor de 24VDC controlado por LabVIEW



## masterinknf (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola q tal muy buen dia tengan todos ustedes!!

Tal vez en mi tema anterior no m dia a explicar muy bien y en verdad necesito que me ayuden ya que se me termina el plazo para terminar el proyecto.

Adjunto viene el diagrama a bloques de lo que consiste el proyecto pero voy a tratar de explicárselos ok y espero q m puedan ayudar:

El proyecto consiste en controlar la velocidad de un motor de 24VDC a 1A. como se ve en el diagrama a bloques, el control es de lazo cerrado; tengo un sensor de velocidad el cual funciona de la siguiente forma; en el eje del motor existe una pequeña muesca u orificio el cual al momento de girar el sensor que es magnético me genera pulsos de 200mV los cuales claro de su frecuencia pues es la velocidad que tiene el motor y esta salida del sensor pasa a al DAQ y pues ya obtengo la retroalimentación del sistema.

Mi problema esta del otro lado del sistema, en la parte que controla al motor, en el programa LabVIEW tengo un controlador PID el cual utilizo para elaborar mi control el cual en simulado funciona perfectamente, entonces para controlar la velocidad yo le digo a la tarjeta DAQ que mande una salida de 0 a 5V; aquí empieza mi problema, se que este voltaje lo tengo que introducir a un PWM para que este a su vez tenga una etapa de potencia para darle al motor su respectivo voltaje y corriente. Y esto es lo que no se como elaborar; espero que me puedan ayudar cualquier comentario se los agradecería ya que el tiempo se m vino encima.

Si alguien se le ocurre otra forma  diferente donde no se utilice el PWM desearía que me la hicieran saber, entre mas sencillo mejor,  todo comentario es bienvenido

Dejo adjunto el programa en LabVIEW y el diagrama a bloques

(NOTA) en el programa quite los asistentes de DAQ y puse un control de perilla para simular el motor, la salida del PID coloque una grafica para saber el voltaje q me mandaría la DAQ y como pueden ver funciona muy bien.


----------



## yumy (Sep 23, 2010)

como es cuando al  le falta velocidad automaticamente tiene que volver a subirla? eso es? si me lo contestas capas que te pueda...


----------



## masterinknf (Sep 24, 2010)

> como es cuando al le falta velocidad automaticamente tiene que volver a subirla? eso es? si me lo contestas capas que te pueda...



ok mira,

el sensor me va a mandar pulsos de 200mV los cuales voy a introducir a LabVIEW, cada pulso sera una revolucion, asi q cuando registre una velocidad o revolucion mas baja o mas alta el PI corregira este efecto y pues asi lograre una retroalimentaion al sistema. como t repito arriva en esto de la retroalimentacion no tengo problema, el problema lo tengo a la salida para controlar el motor no se que etapa utilizar ni como.

quisiera que hagan de cuanta que no hay retroalimentacion y que soloquiero hacer variar la velocidad al motor con LabVIEW, como harias tu esto???


----------



## ellogu (Nov 12, 2010)

hola masterinf necesit de tu ayuda ya qye el ing de la uni nos hizo comprar la DAQ 6008 de NI y me diante labview  controlar la velocidad de un motor de cd soy nuevo en el foro y te agradeceria mucho de tu ayuda ya que lei que tu estas haciendo algo asi.


----------



## EL GATO INGENIERO (Nov 12, 2010)

hola @masterinknf
no se que DAQ es el que estas ocupando pero lo mas sencillo para poder realizar el pwm seria con estructuras de casos es decir usar el WHILE LOP o FOR lUP de esta manera podrias mandar diferentes trenes de pulsos dependiendo de tu variable de realimentacion 
o tambien podrias variar solamente el voltaje de tu salida analogica y realizar un oscilador externo por ejemplo un 555 en configuracion astable o monoestable, en lugar de colocar el potenciometro para regular la frecuencia de disparo, colocas la salida del DAQ para provocar los disparos pero no se si en tu proyecto puedes apollarte de otro elementos o solo el DAQ
otra duda que tendria en cuanto a esto es que version de LabView estas manejando


----------

